# working w/one decoy



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

Some time ago I came across some dated KNPV literature that I could not very well translate.
From what I ascertained the topic was training with the same decoy.
I am of the opinion that as long as the decoy is solid, safe and knowledgeable about bite training, one is fine training always with the same decoy.

I would be interested in hearing opinions of the benefits and detractions of always using the same decoy, meaning at least 85% of the time the dog is worked by the same decoy.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jim Leon said:


> Some time ago I came across some dated KNPV literature that I could not very well translate.
> From what I ascertained the topic was training with the same decoy.
> I am of the opinion that as long as the decoy is solid, safe and knowledgeable about bite training, one is fine training always with the same decoy.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing opinions of the benefits and detractions of always using the same decoy, meaning at least 85% of the time the dog is worked by the same decoy.


I've only had one trainer til the dog was 20months old. Had only 2 sessions with a new decoy. No problems. If the dog is solid it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I worked on a new decoy Saturday, and another new helper and new field Sunday. Variety is the spice of life and dog training lol. I don't think using only one helper is "bad" and early on I'd prefer that... But as you move to proofing and tweaking and polishing, I prefer variety then


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Some Schutzhund dogs have been titled on their own home field and with a DECOY they have known all their life. 

Spice of life...have to agree when you can have mone than one knowlegdable and skillfull it's better. One good one is tens times better than none!=D>


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Some Schutzhund dogs have been titled on their own home field and with a DECOY they have known all their life.
> 
> Spice of life...have to agree when you can have mone than one knowlegdable and skillfull it's better. One good one is tens times better than none!=D>


Oh I agree with you there.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

for a sport dog i guess it doesn't matter if the dog only ever sees one decoy in its entire life... 

for a patrol dog when the dog is young and in the learning phases i think it is best to just use one decoy so the dog does not become confused, but once the dog understands what is required of it and works safely then heck yes, work them on as many (good, safe) decoys as you possibly can!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

once dog is mature with a good amount of training, if it is strong with no issues, I prefer to expose them to as many decent decoys as possible, within reason.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> once dog is mature with a good amount of training, if it is strong with no issues, I prefer to expose them to as many decent decoys as possible, within reason.


+1


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Jay Quinn said:


> for a sport dog i guess it doesn't matter if the dog only ever sees one decoy in its entire life...
> 
> for a patrol dog when the dog is young and in the learning phases i think it is best to just use one decoy so the dog does not become confused, but once the dog understands what is required of it and works safely then heck yes, work them on as many (good, safe) decoys as you possibly can!!


For a sport dog, that would only be true if you intended on never leaving the club's trial field.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

I think as long as the decoy is versed on where you are in your training/what you want from a session it is good to have a dog work on different(trusted) ones. 
My dog was use to seeing different helpers often early on, not sure it was beneficial, but he handled it well. 
He would push the new ones to see what he could get away with and now and then we've had outing issues....just because he tries to keep the fight going.
He will out on an active arm, most helpers can't lock up with him so in trial he needs to out regardless, that was something we had to focus on last year.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I would sooner work with one really good decoy than lots of mediocre ones.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

It all depends,i would rather work my dog on the same (good) decoy for a long time before taking chances with some one else i didn't know.
There is ofcourse a big difference between getting a bite and working a dog.
Is a change of environment of the same importance?
Daylight or night time already makes a difference for a lot of dogs.
I have seen a KNPV dog with a perfect score hiding behind his handler in a strange environment,was it the dog or not enough exposure?Or both?
If your dog does not show steady improvement on your local decoy,you should try another decoy on home soil and if that does not give you a clue try your on decoy on a different field.Then strange decoy on a new field.
Many different things to try but if you think you need to try this to find out if you dog is ok your troubles may be deeper.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> For a sport dog, that would only be true if you intended on never leaving the club's trial field.


sadly from what i gather, some people never do... you can put a SchH3 on a dog who has only ever seen one helper if your club runs enough trials... the ringsports are a little different but most dogs just see a walking bite suit anyway...


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

The difference is training or proofing. If the dog is in training he should use mostly one decoy and training style so there is no confusion . After that like everyone said variety is the best


----------

